

Robot Kills Man at Volkswagen Plant - q4
http://time.com/3944181/robot-kills-man-volkswagen-plant/

======
11thEarlOfMar
This is Hacker News. We know the difference between robotics and automation.

Industrial automation such as this has been killing absent minded technicians
for years, as early as 1979:

[https://news.google.com/newspapers?id=7KMyAAAAIBAJ&sjid=Bu8F...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?id=7KMyAAAAIBAJ&sjid=Bu8FAAAAIBAJ&pg=3301,87702&dq=flat-
rock+williams+robot&hl=en)

------
betolink
It should say "A programmer's mistake kills a person"

~~~
lolsal
Why?

~~~
harshreality
Because the automation/robot that killed the worker is not capable of
intention or even agency. "Baseball kills sportsgoer." "Golf ball kills
jogger." "Mailbox kills commuter." These are sensationalist headlines that
don't really mean anything. The story is in the "why".

------
DevPad
Singularity, the beginning.

~~~
betolink
Just got the name of the worker: John Connor

